# Stuck 1/4" collet adaptor



## DanNJ (Jun 14, 2011)

All right, I admit being stupid.
Does anyone have a solution to removing a 1/4" adaptor from a Craftsman 1/2" router. I have tried squeezing the 1/4" adaptor but cannot remove it. The manual does not (as far as I can tell) describe the procedure.
Help. I don't use the machine as often as I should, but this should be a simple and obvious task. The adaptor has been in the 1/2" collet for quite a whilea and revolves in the collet but I can't seem to figure out how to remove it.
Thanks

FrustratedDan


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

DanNJ said:


> All right, I admit being stupid.
> Does anyone have a solution to removing a 1/4" adaptor from a Craftsman 1/2" router. I have tried squeezing the 1/4" adaptor but cannot remove it. The manual does not (as far as I can tell) describe the procedure.
> Help. I don't use the machine as often as I should, but this should be a simple and obvious task. The adaptor has been in the 1/2" collet for quite a whilea and revolves in the collet but I can't seem to figure out how to remove it.
> Thanks
> ...


*" and revolves in the collet"*

That doesn't sound stuck. Are you sure that's not a 1/4" self releasing type collet? With a self releasing collet the collet is captured inside the collet nut, by one of several means, so the nut can pull the collet free of the armature shaft. It helps prevent stuck bits. Possibly there is a lip inside the nut that locks into a groove around the top edge of the collet. That may be released, I think by pushing sideways on the loose end of the collet. I have several of the self releasing collets but I keep them assembled with a collet nut rather than constantly snapping them in and out. Good Luck


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Take the collet off of the router and then use a screwdriver to push the adapter out. You may have to place the collet with the bottom side up on a vice with the jaws opened enough to let the adapter come out of the collet when you push it down with the screwdriver. A light tap on the screwdriver with a mallet may help.

Charley


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

DanNJ said:


> All right, I admit being stupid.
> Does anyone have a solution to removing a 1/4" adaptor from a Craftsman 1/2" router. I have tried squeezing the 1/4" adaptor but cannot remove it. The manual does not (as far as I can tell) describe the procedure.
> Help. I don't use the machine as often as I should, but this should be a simple and obvious task. The adaptor has been in the 1/2" collet for quite a whilea and revolves in the collet but I can't seem to figure out how to remove it.
> Thanks
> ...


Welcome, Dan


----------



## DanNJ (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks ALL for your suggestions and help.
I finally discovered the solution in the Manual which I carefully put in a "safe place" - so safe, in fact, that I forgot where it was. 
The collet indeed did have a (left hand thread) at its bottom, which, when discovered and turned, released said collet.
I remain yours in stupidity,
Dan
btw the model # is 315.275100


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Dan, stupidity has NOTHING to do with it.  Trust me, you are not the first one that has experienced this. 

Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.


----------

